# My No-Bake Peanut Butter Bars



## gwest77 (Dec 19, 2013)

This will go good with your holiday meals or just any time your sweet tooth acts up. Don't give to many to the kids or they'll be climbing the walls  





   Here it is,hope you enjoy it.

      

Ingredients

6 cups Kellogg's Frosted Flakes cereal crushed up some what.
1 cup chopped dried apricots or peaches
1 cup chopped dried tart cherries
3/4-1 cup rasins
3/4 cup firmly packed brown sugar
1/2 cup light corn syrup
2/3 cup creamy peanut butter
2 tablespoons butter or margarine

Directions

1. In large bowl toss together Kellogg's Frosted Flakes cereal, apricots, cherries and rasins.

2. In small saucepan combine brown sugar, corn syrup, peanut butter and butter. Cook and stir over medium-high heat until boiling over entire surface. Boil for 1 minute. Drizzle over cereal mixture. Gently stir until coated.
 
3. Firmly press into 12 x 8 x 2-inch baking dish lined with foil and coated with cooking spray. Cool completely. Use foil to lift cereal mixture out of dish. Cut into 2-inch squares.
 
4. You can substitute choped dates if you don't have apricots or just about any dried fruit. I made this and believe you can use regular corn flakes because it turned out so sweet and rich. Possibly use honey instead of brown sugar just to make it a little more healthy for you. But either way they sure are good and chewy.

   













IMG_0322.JPG



__ gwest77
__ Dec 19, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks & sounds great Greg!!!

I would have to eat a very small piece at a time!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## gwest77 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh yea, small squares are better. These things are so rich. Forgot to add that you can also put chopped pecans or walnuts in there also.

Marci won't hardly touch them because they're so sweet.


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 19, 2013)

Brown sugar, peanut butter, corn syrup, butter.............yep,yep,yep!


----------



## disco (Dec 19, 2013)

Sweet (in every way)! Thanks for the recipe.

Disco


----------

